# Alligator in the Potomac River



## Tangmu (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to photography, only began to take pictures seriously a few months ago. Yesterday after taking this picture at Mason Neck Park by the Potomac, I thought I had to share it:


----------



## MitchStrp (Jul 7, 2013)

thats a log . . .


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha...nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 7, 2013)

It's a log gator, they are very rare.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2013)

Neat shot - try to straighten the water out a bit.
We had a real one a number of years ago, near Fort Washington (just below DC) - six footer.


----------

